# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Koffie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Koffie en vocht 

Koffiedrinken telt gewoon mee bij de inname van de aanbevolen 1,5 a 2 liter vocht per dag. Ook tijdens warme dagen tellen de kopjes koffie mee om de vochtbalans op peil te houden. 

Voldoende vochtinname is belangrijk voor een goede gezondheid. Elk kopje koffie draagt bij aan de dagelijkse vochtbehoefte. Het Voedingscentrum onderschrijft dit. 

Meer over koffie en ... vocht

Volwassenen wordt geadviseerd per dag 1,5 tot 2 liter dranken (inclusief melk) te consumeren. Om aan deze hoeveelheid vocht te komen, adviseert het Voedingscentrum bij voorkeur dranken te drinken die geen energie leveren. Koffie zonder suiker en melk behoort tot de categorie bij voorkeur te consumeren dranken. Andere producten in deze categorie zijn: water uit de kraan, mineraalwater, bronwater en light frisdranken (zie voor meer informatie: www.voedingscentrum.nl)

Uitgebreid wetenschappelijk onderzoek toont aan dat het drinken van een gematigde hoeveelheid koffie (tot 450 mg cafeïne oftewel 5 kopjes koffie) geen nadelig effect heeft op de vochtbalans. (Armstrong, 2002 en 2005). Kopjes koffie tellen net als water mee om de vochtbalans op peil te houden. Het is een fabel dat de cafeïne in koffie vochtafdrijvend werkt. Cafeïne zorgt voor een snellere maar niet voor meer uitscheiding (Voedingscentrum). Wel is het zo dat personen die voorafgaand aan onderzoek gedurende enkele dagen geen cafeïne gebruikt hadden, het urinevolume één tot enkele uren na cafeïne-inname licht verhoogd was. Een beperking van dit type onderzoek is dat de omstandigheden niet te vergelijken zijn met de dagelijkse praktijk. Zowel de eenmalige, soms hoge cafeïnedosering in plaats van een over de dag gespreide consumptie, als ook de cafeïne-onthouding voorafgaand aan een onderzoek blijken noodzakelijk om een effect aan te tonen (Nussberger 1990, Neuhäuser-Berthold, 1997). 

(bron: koffieengezondheid.nl)

----------

